# Warcraft 2 Lan Gaming: How do I do it?



## mrap1 (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm trying to set up Warcraft 2 to play in a lan. When I go into the muliplayer option and choose IPX/SPX network it says can't find network even though I've installed this protocol on both machines. Anyone kno how to set up a mulitplayer game on a lan?


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Here is a quick overview of setting up a multiplayer game. Multiplayer setup

Here is some note about Warcraft 2 LAN setup ....



> LAN play is wonderful. The last of the IPX\SPX game series has fallen, long live TCP\IP.


Website : http://www.gamershell.com/reviews/WarcraftIII-ReignofChaos.shtml

Here is what another site has to offer about Warcraft Multiplayer game...



> Few quick tips on playing multiplayer Warcraft3 with aGSM (we hope to have a FAQ section just for it some time later) - if you use Battle Net, you don't need aGSM - connect to the gateway and play away. Now, if you want a quick LAN game with your friends, that's when aGSM will be handy to show you all running games. Also, aGSM supports Internet servers of Warcraft 3, which are not yet possible - in the future, when and if those servers will become available, aGSM will support them. Right now, if you want to have non-BNet Internet session of WC3, you either have to use FSGS/bnetd/pvpgn (sorry, no support for pvpgn just yet), or setup a Virtual Private Network with your friends and join LAN games (see your Windows online help, it is trivial in Win XP).


Hope this helps you.
Good Luck


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Are you behind a firewall?


----------



## mrap1 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the links, I haven't had a chance to check them out yet, but to answer your question: I'm not running any software firewall, however, both computers are connected through a router. Do you think that the router is acting as a firewall? The computers do see each other when I use my computer.


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Couple of links added for you in the list 

Introduction to Routers and Online Gaming

Online Gaming


----------

